
Google Campus Security Singled Out Black, Latinx Employees - saeedjabbar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-09/google-campus-security-singled-out-black-latinx-employees
======
aspenmayer
Very important context below.

This policy was implemented poorly, and it was ended suddenly, without calling
attention to the harms caused, and while giving extra column inches for why
Google felt it was necessary to outsource security tasks to staff which was
apparently not appropriately trained to handle security responsibilities[1]. A
person’s body and their skin tone has nothing to do with their hypothetical
threat level, regardless of the context.

> Pichai said Google had been researching changes to its campus security
> policy over the past year, but the protests likely prompted faster action.
> The company had been increasing workplace security since April 2018, when
> three employees were shot at the Silicon Valley headquarters of its YouTube
> video unit.

> The insistence on checking employee IDs was meant to discourage “tailgaters”
> -- people who followed others into Google buildings without swiping badges
> to enter. But in practice, Black and Latinx employees were stopped and told
> “Let me see your badge,” even after they proved they had the right to enter
> the office by swiping in, one of the people said.

[1] [https://www.blog.google/inside-google/company-
announcements/...](https://www.blog.google/inside-google/company-
announcements/commitments-racial-equity/)

------
t0mmyb0y
Google security is massively biased. I used to collect recycling on their
campus and security rarely said anything, yet constantly went after non whites
in the same parking lot as me.

